# Line Recommendations For My Set-up



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

I just booked two beach trips for the year and plan to do some surf fishing - this will be my third and forth time surf fishing. The past two vacations, I've used a 8' MH surf rod with a 5500 reel using 20lb Berkley Big Game (reel says 160 yards of 20LB mono) to a swivel and then pompano rig. For this year, i'll be purchasing a 9' or 10' rod to pair with the 5500 and then use a 4000 with the 8'. I'll use the 5500 with longer rod for surf casting and the 4000/8' for double duty throwing spoons and surf casting. 

Question: for the 5500, is 160 yards enough line once paired with a longer rod and throwing for greater distance or should I consider using braid for more capacity? If braid: do I need to use a mono backing? Would 30lb braid suffice? I throw a 2-4oz weight - so, what lb mono shock leader should i use? 

For the 4000 - pretty much same question. It states 12/160 mono or 15/280 braid. Line recommendation for spooning and closer surf casting? 

Not targeting anything specific, just whatever bites. I use fishbites, sandfleas, and sometimes small cutbait. 

I've read the mono vs braid discussions so let's not get into that. Just looking for recommendations for my specific gear and needs.

Thanks!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

There is going to be a lot of answers going all over the place with this but I will give my sage advice. If you are. like me, someone who doesn't get to fish that often there is really no need to spend where it is not needed. I use 12-15 pound mono line on my reels. I typically like Suffix Seige and their variants. I too bottom fish like you have said that you mostly do. Braid is a little more expensive and the learning curve can be even more expensive (backlashes, wind knots, sliced fingers, poor knot selection) than the advantages (easier hook setting, greater amount on the reel, increase strength.

Reality check.....The best ground casters hit 600-800 (200-240 yards) feet with very long rods, precision reels, and they have lots of experience. I would wager a novice with 160 yards is just fine. Besides, some of the best fishing can be up close and in the suds.

I have fished a bunch and not too many folks get spooled (use up all of the line) so don't let that be a huge factor. Heck it really is fun when you hook into something and it spools you and you loose it. You can go back to home and daydream about what it was. Sorta like why strippers don't take it all off.....good for the imagination.

If you want to try braid, go for it; but mono worked for about thirty years. 

Just be sure to use a shock leader (read up on that) as they do offer many advantages as well as is a factor in safety. Consider Circle Hooks for the fish's sake as well as increasing your hook ups if you are sort of green.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jmho... You are using too heavy of a line for the application you are wanting to use it for.. I'd go with 12 like yerbyray suggest.. 12 will give you much more capacity and actually allow you to cast a bit further.. The kind of fishing you are suggesting is custom made for 12.. I use braid 6lb fireline crystal.. It works great for what you are suggesting,although I also use 2500 sized spinners,3000 at most.. Now if distance is an issue,some on here Bronzback comes to mind like to throw over the first bar and they have great success in catching big pompano as well as huge seamullet.. I catch them as well,but he's zoned in on those species and can give you excellent advice on your setups............


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Suggest you indicate where you will be fishing and when and post the questions in the state forum. Some people fishing for whatever bites don't catch anything because they are not zero'd in with their tackle, technique, and bait for what is biting. An example is hauling puppy drum in NC thick at my feet while close by a couple guys are throwing their baits 75 feet out and not catching a thing.

Good suggestion from yerby and drumdum for lighter line and mono unless your after bigger game like drum or sharks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. Just keep it simple and i'll be alright. I've read so much about different set-ups and that got me overthinking it. On the past trips, i've caught red drum (it was 26"), 2' blacktips, dinner plate size rays, bluefish, trout, and whiting. So, nothing huge but some really fun catches. I'll be going to Cocoa Beach this summer and Destin in the fall. Would like to get on some pompano - we'll see!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm guessing you have Shimanos from the sizing to line capacity, I'd spool the 5500 with 40lb braid, and the 4000 with 15 braid. Nothing wrong with lighter mono, but I like to be able to rip their face off if I need to


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'm guessing you have Shimanos from the sizing to line capacity, I'd spool the 5500 with 40lb braid, and the 4000 with 15 braid. Nothing wrong with lighter mono, but I like to be able to rip their face off if I need to


The 5500 is a Hurricane Bluefin that came with a combo - the rod is good, the reel is meh but it seems to do the job. The 4000 is a Shimano Sedona FE.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If it's a lower end reels, stick with mono. The Shimano I would certainly put braid on. Invest in some 30lb flurocarbon and some stubby stingsilvers, silver and pink back silver body are what I have my best luck on. Another member of this site also makes some excellent jigs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

NC KingFisher said:


> If it's a lower end reels, stick with mono. The Shimano I would certainly put braid on. Invest in some 30lb flurocarbon and some stubby stingsilvers, silver and pink back silver body are what I have my best luck on. Another member of this site also makes some excellent jigs.


Thanks for the advice. Also, this will be my fist time throwing a lure in the surf. I planned on getting a few kastmaster spoons and will now add some stingsilvers to the shopping cart. I hadn't heard of those so thanks for that tip!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'm guessing you have Shimanos from the sizing to line capacity, I'd spool the 5500 with 40lb braid, and the 4000 with 15 braid. Nothing wrong with lighter mono, but I like to be able to rip their face off if I need to


No way does he need 40lb braid. 20 is more than enough forcwhat he will likely get into


----------



## Jimmcfeeley (Feb 3, 2018)

I like suffix tritanium 17lb lb for heaver setup and 14 for bait/ pup rods


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimmcfeeley said:


> I like suffix tritanium 17lb lb for heaver setup and 14 for bait/ pup rods


Thanks. I hadn't seen Suffix Tri+ line yet. Reviews look good and it's appears to be made with surf casting in mind. I'll do 17lb on the 5500/10ft to cast bait further and 12lb on the 4000/8ft for lures and near shore baiting. 

Another question - would I need a shock leader for these set-ups just using 2-4 oz weights?


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

I would say no for 2-4 oz on the 17 lb line. 4 oz on 12 lb is a bit much. The problem you will have at some point will be that 4 oz for bottom fishing will not hold due to wave height and/or sideways current, and you will need 6 or more. The general rule for shock leader is 10lb per ounce of weight, although many only use 6-8 lb per ounce. I've never had any problem with 50lb shock for 8 oz Hatteras Cast. You definitely want to have a shock if you are casting the higher weights in relation to the main line test if there are other people within a hundred yards or so.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Jimmcfeeley said:


> I like suffix tritanium 17lb lb for heaver setup and 14 for bait/ pup rods


+++, this suggestion. Sufix Tritanium is what I have spooled on my reels, 14 and 17. Hard to find in the US, I order from UK tackle shops, surprisingly not that much more cost wise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

NH Paul said:


> I would say no for 2-4 oz on the 17 lb line. 4 oz on 12 lb is a bit much. The problem you will have at some point will be that 4 oz for bottom fishing will not hold due to wave height and/or sideways current, and you will need 6 or more. The general rule for shock leader is 10lb per ounce of weight, although many only use 6-8 lb per ounce. I've never had any problem with 50lb shock for 8 oz Hatteras Cast. You definitely want to have a shock if you are casting the higher weights in relation to the main line test if there are other people within a hundred yards or so.


Yea, i'd probably use 2oz for the 12lb and just lob it into the nearest trough or hole if i'm not having luck on lures. My 10' is rated up to 6oz weights so i'll pick up a couple and tie on a leader if the surf gets rough. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Blacklace5 (Feb 8, 2018)

For the bottom with pompano rigs, I use 4 oz breakaway sputniks all day long and they hold in big waves & heavy current use mostly 15 # mono and at times 12# & not much problem slinging it 100+ yards. As someone stated use circle hook rigs vs the Kahle hooks. I like a #1 circle. Find out what's on the beach when you are there and see what tactics are being used. I'm just a bit south of Cocoa and the bottom bite has slowed significantly. BUT>>>>>>> the last few days I have been walking the beach with a 7.5 ugly stick with a 4000 sedona spooled with 8# mono and about 18" of 30# flourocarbon throwing a 1/2oz silver spoon (Krocodile) and having a blast with blues, spanish, and jacks during the 1st 2 hours of daylight.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You're Gonna also need some River Rigs,

Do not accept any substitutes either.. They Have to say River Rigs on the package.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2018)

Blacklace5 said:


> For the bottom with pompano rigs, I use 4 oz breakaway sputniks all day long and they hold in big waves & heavy current use mostly 15 # mono and at times 12# & not much problem slinging it 100+ yards. As someone stated use circle hook rigs vs the Kahle hooks. I like a #1 circle. Find out what's on the beach when you are there and see what tactics are being used. I'm just a bit south of Cocoa and the bottom bite has slowed significantly. BUT>>>>>>> the last few days I have been walking the beach with a 7.5 ugly stick with a 4000 sedona spooled with 8# mono and about 18" of 30# flourocarbon throwing a 1/2oz silver spoon (Krocodile) and having a blast with blues, spanish, and jacks during the 1st 2 hours of daylight.


Thanks for the tips! I did think about bringing my bass set-up for throwing smaller spoon like you mentioned - i'll for sure do that now!


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice thread, I also have almost the same question


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

I wont preach the braid, you can do what you want, but I would be remiss if I didn't recommend highly the casting distance, sensitivity, and LINE CAPACITY is a game changer and you will have more fun and have chances of landing larger fish. 

I try to get close to 300 yards of braid line spooled for reels 4000 and larger, 200 for smaller. For mono I use momoi and yozuri on my offshore reels (as a top shot on 300 yds of braid of course).


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

I wont preach the braid, you can do what you want, but I would be remiss if I didn't recommend highly the casting distance, sensitivity, and LINE CAPACITY is a game changer and you will have more fun and have chances of landing larger fish. 

I try to get close to 300 yards of braid line spooled for reels 4000 and larger, 200 for smaller. For mono I use momoi and yozuri on my offshore reels (as a top shot on 300 yds of braid of course).


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

The first trip is just three weeks away and I can't wait! So, I've made some purchases and decided what to bring. 

Here's what I'll be using: 
7' M rod/2500 Shimano Sedona/10lb braid-10lb flouro leader (this is my bass set-up) for throwing 1/2 oz spoons

For baiting - Fishbites shrimp and sandflea flavors, salt clams, Gulp shrimp, small cut bait, and digging up live sand fleas using pompano rigs (30lb flouro/2/0 circle hooks), 2-4oz pyramid weights:
8' MH rod/4000 Shimano Sedona/12lb mono (Sufix Tritanium)
10' MH rod/Daiwa BG60/17lb mono (Sufix Tritanium again)

Also got some sand spikes and a cart to haul it all!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

Skullhooker said:


> I wont preach the braid, you can do what you want, but I would be remiss if I didn't recommend highly the casting distance, sensitivity, and LINE CAPACITY is a game changer and you will have more fun and have chances of landing larger fish.
> 
> I try to get close to 300 yards of braid line spooled for reels 4000 and larger, 200 for smaller. For mono I use momoi and yozuri on my offshore reels (as a top shot on 300 yds of braid of course).


Thanks for the recommendations. However, I decided just to keep it simple and use the mono for the main line after watching a video on YouTube where dude sliced his finger deep using braid. Not trying to ruin my vacation!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

The first trip is just three weeks away and I can't wait! So, I've made some purchases and decided what to bring. 

Here's what I'll be using: 
7' M rod/2500 Shimano Sedona/10lb braid-25lb flouro leader for throwing 1/2 oz spoons

For baiting - Fishbites shrimp and sandflea flavors, salt clams, Gulp shrimp, small cut bait, and digging up live sand fleas using pompano rigs (30lb flouro/2/0 circle hooks), 2-4oz pyramid weights:
8' MH rod/4000 Shimano Sedona/12lb mono (Sufix Tritanium)
10' MH rod/Daiwa BG60/17lb mono (Sufix Tritanium again)

Also bringing my fly rod - see if I can get anything on it using Clouser minnows.


----------

